# 39 Acre Farm in Floodwood MN $135,000



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I was just doing some real estate research in Floodwood MN and saw that there was a 39 acre farm with a 3000 sq ft house and many barns and outbuildings for $135,000. The MLS listing states that it needs some "TLC" so I am guessing it is in rough shape and needs a good homesteader. The address is 5121 Hwy 73 and it is listed with United Country. I know if I were looking around here I would check it out.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I wonder why they call it Floodwood?


http://www.trulia.com/property/1059701975-5121-Highway-73-Floodwood-MN-55736


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

There's a little river that runs near there. The listing says it is "high & dry. This looks like a pretty good area - not far from Duluth and also not so far from Walker so you could go to the casinos too. ha! Wish we were in a position to go check this out so I hope somebody goes to check it out. The house is "tired" but the place looks pretty tidy.


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

I've been by that area (last time was in May) and I think i might have seen the sign. There's also a 40 acre parcel for 80,000. It's a Finnish community too. I wish I had the means to do it. Perhaps in a few years. That's only 50 miles away.

Tim B.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish we were too. We bought a very small place and have been renovating it for our retirement place. We're from Minnesota and would love to come back but the darned taxes are so high and so is most real estate. Wish we would have seen this 3 years ago! ha ha Don't know if we Norskes would fit into a Finnish community anyhow! Just kidding. No snowbirds here - we'll take the cold any old day!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

now why can't that be closer


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

That is like our dream place, but just not in MN. Just a bit too cold for up there. Now, ifi it were in the mid-west...OMG!!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

tbishop said:


> I've been by that area (last time was in May) and I think i might have seen the sign. There's also a 40 acre parcel for 80,000. It's a Finnish community too. I wish I had the means to do it. Perhaps in a few years. That's only 50 miles away.
> 
> Tim B.


Its only 50 miles away from us too. We must live close. If we didn't already have our "dream" acreage I would seriously consider this property.


----------

